# The ISP Speed Index From Netflix



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> More than 33 million global members view over 1 billion hours of TV shows and movies streaming from Netflix per month. We use the data associated with the streaming experience to compare ISPs and give you monthly insight into which ISPs deliver the best Netflix experience.


Here


----------

